# rating from 4.89 down to 4.78 in 2 days!



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

i dont get this rating system that uber got..in 2 days i drop from 4.89 to 4.78 and most of my passenger told me they give me a 5 star are atleast all of them were seems very happy with my service..i offer water/gum/aux cable/open the door for them too

i feel like im treated worst than a dog (water/gum/aux cable/open the door) still low rating?


but WTF still go down every single day.. this is some horse shit from uber

any 1 got same problem?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

It's all part of a head game. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

You're either a new driver without many trips, or..........

I really hope Uber doesn't try deactivating drivers at 20% commission and reinstating them only at 25%. But their past behavior shows they're capable of it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> ...i feel like im treated worst than a dog...


Almost four out of five riders gave you 5 stars. What are you griping about?


----------



## npgreen3 (Jan 19, 2016)

kevin dang said:


> i dont get this rating system that uber got..in 2 days i drop from 4.89 to 4.78 and most of my passenger told me they give me a 5 star are atleast all of them were seems very happy with my service..i offer water/gum/aux cable/open the door for them too
> 
> i feel like im treated worst than a dog (water/gum/aux cable/open the door) still low rating?
> 
> ...


You may be having a great week/day but the ratings appear as they come in. You may have riders that waited to rate you and they all didn't give five starts. The riders that you think will rate you 5 stars probably have done so yet. Sometimes its just the luck of the draw that riders that rated you 4 stars or less rated right away. Don't worry about it as your rating will go back up.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its the one stars they hurt for a while, im much closer to be decativated than you, your lucky


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

nope im at 4.76 i think its gonna go down to 4.3 but its been stuck at 4.76 for 2 days..so..im not sure whats my rating atm


----------



## yellowneck86 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was a 4.88 about a week ago. I checked this morning and was at a 4.86, did 4 rides and I'm now at a 4.83. Seriously wtf.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

More mints! More water! Carry NINE different types of chargers! Be friendly! Clean up after every ride! Wash your car! Don't Smoke! Don't Chew! Don't play with girls that do!

But most of all be thankful that in Travis' back yard you're still making some of the best money in the country!


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

My rating has fallen .1 on 3 days since the price cuts. Down from 4.94 to 4.91, I account it to picking up cheap bastards shortie rides to hit the minimum. I used to skip these type of losers, so that's my theory. But, it is coincidental that it started right after uber took down the 1,7,30 and 365 day ratings. They could blow out the 20% drivers by chipping away at their ratings. That is a concern, they don't care about the customer service anymore, only the volume of rides to get the srf and prepare for ipo this year. I'll work on my negative attitude about rate cuts as well. These pricks love rate cuts and don't want to hear about the impending demise of uber.


kevin dang said:


> i dont get this rating system that uber got..in 2 days i drop from 4.89 to 4.78 and most of my passenger told me they give me a 5 star are atleast all of them were seems very happy with my service..i offer water/gum/aux cable/open the door for them too
> 
> i feel like im treated worst than a dog (water/gum/aux cable/open the door) still low rating?
> 
> ...


y


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

F**K Uber's "rating system" and F**K this American culture we live in. 

I went from a 4.84 to 4.81 overnight after only 2 ratings.

Can't wait until I find a better paying gig.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

I can't figure this out either. I don't live in a high volume ride area. I have 144 trips under my belt in the last couple months. I had a streak going of almost 50 rated rides of 5 stars and my rating had grown to 4.91. Before that streak started it was at 4.87. Needless to say last night after ONE rated trip my rating dropped to 4.86. The math does not make sense to me. At 87 rated trips(out of 143 total) and 82 were 5 star and my rating was a nice 4.91. Now after last night I have 88 rated trips (out of 144 total) and 82 are 5 star and my rating dropped to 4.86 for that one rated trip. It took me a couple of months of 5 star rides to raise it .04 points and after ONE rated ride it dropped .05?! Even if they 1 starred me I would not think it would hurt me that much. Both my trips last night were great people and both gave me cash tips. $10 tip on a $9.45 ride and $5 tip on a $41 ride so I don't think it would be either of them that got me so it has to be an older ride that rated me. I am a 20% share driver so I don't know if we have a different set of rules to play by but I would not put it past Uber to do that. Just frustrating to try and keep that rating high and that to happen. Five more times like that and I would be done in Uber's eyes.


----------

